# RealVNC problem...



## glab (Aug 18, 2004)

Hello everyone,

I have a problem with RealVNC. I mean I have just started having it. Not long ago I installed RealVNC 4.0 on a few of our network machines in order to be able to remotely manage them when needed. Everything was OK up until a few days ago, when I noticed, that I cannot connect to one of them.
All attemts result in *"Server closed connection unexpectedly"* error message. When I place mouse pointer over VNC icon in system tray on that machine, the tooltip shows *"VNC server not accepting connections"*. When I change port from default 5900 to say, 6900, the tooltip changes to *"VNC Server (Service): xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx"* - xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx stands for host IP address, but I still cannot connect to that machine. 
Since I installed both Viewer and Server on all machines, I tried to connect to machine in question from all the others, but with the same result. At the same time Viewer on that faulty machine connects to other machines just fine.
So, does anyone know what might be the problem? Could someone deliberately change some OS - Windows - settings to prohibit access to that machine? 
Just so you know, that machine is running *WindowsXP Professional*; *Remote control* is enabled; *Remote Desktop* connection works fine.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## rino (May 26, 2005)

I had the same problem, the solution, in my case, was in the "Connections" section, i put my subnet/mask as allowed, for example: "+192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0".

Rino.



glab said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a problem with RealVNC. I mean......


----------



## SlvrFx (Dec 21, 2004)

Could somebody have blocked those ports using the XP firewall feature?


----------

